# (WA) HRCH CPR Wind River SST MH QAA (CHOC LR)



## chessielvr (Feb 8, 2003)

Jet as a 2 yr old earned his HRCH title, CPR title,MH title and qualified for MN in 2011. He also earned jams in the Qual. As a 3 yr old he qualified fo 2012 MN, earned a 4th, a 2nd and a win in the Qualifing stake. Jet is O/A trained and handled. He is a joy to run. Jet is a great marker, quick learner and a real team player. He is always ready to go. Jet is a family member so he lives in the house and has always been well behaved. He weighs 70 lbs. Reg.# SR53247108. Hips OFALR-19073G29M, EL49145M24 Normal, EIC clear, CNM clear by parentage, PRA A. Jet has a excellent pedigree, many FC/AFC's.His sire is MPR Rattlinridge's Bronco Bill (FC HRCH Watermark's Texas Welcome MH x CPR Kingsland's Have No Mercy MH). His dam is Stoneridge's Ms. Abrakadbra MH ( FC AFC Candlewoods Rebel Ridge PDQ x Wingmaster's Fishtrap). His pedigree can be seen on Huntinglabpedigree.com. Jet may be a good outcross for some of the popular chocolate lines. Breeding natural, fresh chilled or frozen. Stud fee $1000.00.
http://skyhighretrievers.com/jet.html
Sharon Collins
[email protected]
425-260-9516


----------

